# True autonomous cars years away



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's an interesting article I found today:
http://www.leftlanenews.com/autonomous-cars-still-a-decade-out-93038.html

Basically the cars that the automakers and Uber are hyping to be in service in a few years will only work within areas that have been mapped. So they will only work in certain areas. Uber will have to keep human drivers to service passengers wanting rides out of the autonomous car's area of operation.

Fully autonomous cars that can go anywhere anytime are 15 years away.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Nope. They roll out at Christmas. Millions will hit the streets. It will be earth shattering in magnitude.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

GM almost has a self driving highway ready to put into place

The future is just around the corner


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> Here's an interesting article I found today:
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/autonomous-cars-still-a-decade-out-93038.html
> 
> Basically the cars that the automakers and Uber are hyping to be in service in a few years will only work within areas that have been mapped. So they will only work in certain areas. Uber will have to keep human drivers to service passengers wanting rides out of the autonomous car's area of operation.
> ...


Na. They won't need to be mapped. Even if they did, Google has a fleet of vehicles mapping for Google Earth already. All they need to do is add the SDC system and most of the US would be mapped quickly. But it's not technically necessary.

But, yes, the launches in 2018-2020 will be in well mapped urban areas. It just makes economic sense and would work better than in non-mapped areas.

Google is also building a leasable SDC platform, not cars, so once they get it done, almost any car company will have the opportunity to lease their system to go SDC instantly.

But more on point, that article is so full of nonsense, they aren't even worth noting. The author doesn't know the first thing about SDCs.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> GM almost has a self driving highway ready to put into place
> 
> The future is just around the corner


That's how the deniers see today's state of the SDC.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Everyone should quit. Show them we int slaves no more. We qll gonna ne slaves soon to be bounded to the city. Why not walk off on our terms let them figure out how these job killers will kill them too. Once it all becomes autonimous give it maybe 5 years as buisnesses will find out noone has money and will bring us unperfect humanx back the wheel


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> Nope. They roll out at Christmas. Millions will hit the streets. It will be earth shattering in magnitude.


I am actually a robot. I'm already driving people around.... suckers. There are about 15 thousand clones of me, with the same haircut, the same conversations, driving right in front of you as you look for riders, laughing as we go. You're too late for your prediction. Sorry.


----------

